# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Проверка на легальность Windows на русском сайте Microsoft

## Minos

Вах-вах-вах, кажется потная волосатая рука Microsoft собралась дотянуться и до наших кошельков. Для некоторых обновлений на сайте загрузки началась проверка подлинности Windows, в сумме с планируемым ужесточением законов с авторским права для вступления в ВТО перспектива рисуется далеко не радужная  :Sad: . 

Хорошо вчера новый Suse 9.2 поставил, будет куда отступать...   :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

"К сожалению, отобразить запрашиваемую вами страницу невозможно. Пожалуйста, повторите попытку позже".

 На линукс с винды не очень легко перейти  :Smiley: .
Имхо, пока что линуксам при всех их стараниях стать десктопами все равно лучшее место на отдельной старенькой машине без монитора, через которую идет выход в сеть. А уж на ней чего только нету - и прокся с антивирусом, и почтовый сервачок с ним же и со спамассассином, и файлопомойка (опять же с ним, родимым), и т.п.
 Естественно, GUI линуксу на нем триста лет не надо - только ресурсы зря жрать, а с ними не густо. Дай бог спамассассин потянуть, он жадный.

 А обновления лежат, к примеру, еще и  тут :

----------


## Xen

Я бы встраивал чек активации в сами апдейты %))

----------


## Geser

> А обновления лежат, к примеру, еще и  тут :


И расцветут сайты предоставляющие обновления. А через какое-то время в этих обновлениях начнут появлаться трояны, как в кряках. Коточе, плакали наши кошельки  :Sad:

----------


## egik

найдется выход  ;D

----------


## Minos

> "К сожалению, отобразить запрашиваемую вами страницу невозможно. Пожалуйста, повторите попытку позже".
> 
>  На линукс с винды не очень легко перейти .
> Имхо, пока что линуксам при всех их стараниях стать десктопами все равно лучшее место на отдельной старенькой машине без монитора, через которую идет выход в сеть. А уж на ней чего только нету - и прокся с антивирусом, и почтовый сервачок с ним же и со спамассассином, и файлопомойка (опять же с ним, родимым), и т.п.
>  Естественно, GUI линуксу на нем триста лет не надо - только ресурсы зря жрать, а с ними не густо. Дай бог спамассассин потянуть, он жадный.
> 
>  А обновления лежат, к примеру, еще и  тут :


У самого все "серверы" бегают под linux, но последние версии linux очень не плохи, например Suse 9.2 и русифицирован нормально, и работает стабильно да и сложностей в использовании стандартных программ из дистрибутива не возникает. В общем надо поэкспериментировать с начинающими пользователями, самому уже трудно судить о дружественности того или иного интерфейса   :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> На линукс с винды не очень легко перейти . Естественно, GUI линуксу на нем триста лет не надо


это с виндей в консоль не очень легко перейти. А линух, мне недавно сказали, теперь сетупом ставится как винда. Да и чем линух от винды отличается?


> Я бы встраивал чек активации в сами апдейты %))


я ваще с маздая фигел (и фигею с симантека). По-моему им просто пох, что винду воруют. Другого объяснения долговременной пофигистской политике я найти не могу.


> найдется выход  ;D


это уж как пить дать. Пираты своего не упустят. Это ж какие бабки!

----------


## egik

для мелкомягких мы обычные юзера не такие уж важные клиенты, что с нас взять, их сегмент корпорации, которые имют кучу денег, вон онр в прошло году подписали контракт на кажеться 500 миллионов долларов с ВМФ США, соответственно и бороться они будут с теми с кого поиметь можно, тем более у них самих денег куча не купишь как говориться  ;D

----------

